# 2010 Nissan Rogue SL Fwd w/o tow package transmission



## cornell.dowdy41 (12 mo ago)

Where do I look to find out which transmission comes with my particular model Nissan Rogue SL? Is it a California or a federal emissions? How do I identify this?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The VIN has that info.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

cornell.dowdy41 said:


> Where do I look to find out which transmission comes with my particular model Nissan Rogue SL? Is it a California or a federal emissions? How do I identify this?


Visit NissanPartsDeal.com and plug in your VIN. That will tell you Federal, Cal, or 50-state. NPD's database is identical to Nissan DPC, so it's the same info you'd get from the dealer Parts Department.





Genuine OEM Nissan Parts and Accessories Online - Nissan Parts Deal


NissanPartsDeal.com is a trusted online store for Genuine OEM Nissan Parts and accessories. We offer fast shipping and wholesale prices. Superb customer service and online inventory make us the #1.




www.nissanpartsdeal.com




There was only one tranny on gen1 Rogues, the RE0F10A.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PS - The VIN won't tell you if it has a tow package, but a look down at the front of the transmission will. You'll see something that looks like this, we call it the Beehive:








If it has 4 hose nipples like the picture then it has a trans cooler, which was the major mod for the tow package. If it only has the 2 larger nipples on top but not the smaller ones at the base, it isn't tow-equipped.


----------

